# What Is This?



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

Found this growing on the front glass of one of my vivs today and was wondering what it is? Some kind of algea? Not harmful, right???
">


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Mold of some type. I have had it in my viv and qt tanks.


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow...It's weird that it would just pop up so big all of the sudden like that. I wipe my front glass at least once a day...so this appeared overnight! It's kinda neat too...a tiny part of me hates to wipe it away!


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Yea the growth pattern is pretty cool looking it can die off pretty quick as well....I have seen springtails eat it to.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Slime mold, technically not a mold but a protist. They actually eat bacteria from what I understand. Common, harmless, and pretty cool vivarium inhabitants, IMO.


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

I seen the same type thing on some leaves in my QT tank


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Good to know that it wasn't anything to worry about. Also...the frogs made the decision to get rid of it right away. They were climbing the glass and destroyed most of it already. Guess I'll be wiping it off in a few minutes.


----------

